# Whats your ideal water temperature poll



## drodgers (4 Nov 2014)

Just a bit curious if we keep our waters all in the same area.


----------



## NC10 (4 Nov 2014)

Could do with one for over 27 

I'm running between 27.7 & 27.9. The high temp is to keep my discus happy, but not too high that it starts affecting everything else in the tank.


----------



## BigTom (4 Nov 2014)

Depends on the fish, obviously. I always err on the low side though.


----------



## sanj (4 Nov 2014)

Thermostat set at 22c but often will be 24-25C.


----------



## drodgers (4 Nov 2014)

NC10 said:


> I'm running between 27.7 & 27.9. The high temp is to keep my discus happy,



I have an African Cichlid tank thats on the warm side too.
What kind of plants do you have? do you find the higher temps cause leggy growth?


----------



## drodgers (4 Nov 2014)

sanj said:


> Thermostat set at 22c but often will be 24-25C.


mine too I prefer cooler but the t5's keep it warm.


----------



## GlassWalker (4 Nov 2014)

I target 24C but due to the heat trap that is my house, for most of the year I can achieve that without any heating. Last night was getting a bit better, recording an air temperature low of 20C.


----------



## drodgers (4 Nov 2014)

GlassWalker said:


> I target 24C but due to the heat trap that is my house, for most of the year I can achieve that without any heating. Last night was getting a bit better, recording an air temperature low of 20C.


My wife just asked me why its so cold in the house "I lowered the temperature to try and cool my tanks"
I told her she can cuddle more and was good with it 
Running a fan on the surface water can help if you want cooler .


----------



## NC10 (5 Nov 2014)

I have quite a few different echinodorus, java fern & MC. Everything seems fine up to now though.


----------

